# [OFF] Méchant Linus Troll

## ultrabug

Salut  :Smile: 

Peut-être étiez vous au courant de cela mais sait-on jamais

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/Linus_Torvalds_Dites_a_tout_le_monde_dutiliser_KDE2.htm

Qu'en pensez vous ?

----------

## nykos

perso j'ai jamais essayé gnome mais vu que kde fait tout se dont j'ai besoin....

----------

## Enlight

Cf ma signature.

----------

## spider312

Pouah, à mort les trolls, vive e17

I personally just encourage people to switch to anything else than KDE or Gnome

----------

## kwenspc

ça m'empèchera pas de dormir sur mes deux oreilles ni de continuer à utiliser...xfce4    :Razz: 

gnome, kde toussa...ces des antiquités!  (je déconne)

Enfin perso les applis issue de gnome sont bien plus présente dans mon menu que les applis KDE. Enfin pour ce qui est d'une utilisation courante. 

Et puis bon, tout le monde n'a pas une ferrari de pc pour faire tourner KDE.

Sous fvwm (512 Mo de ram, P4 2.4Ghz) j'arrive a tout ralentir avec l'utilsation que je fais de mon pc (pas mal de choses ouvertes, et pas des ptites)

alors si j'étais sous kde j'imagine même pas.

enfin bon, encore un bon troll qui fera couler de l'encre électronique (comme ici)   :Neutral: 

[edit] I personnally encourage people to switch to the console mode   :Razz:  [/edit]

----------

## ultrabug

Je vais donner sa chance a KDE 3.4 ... on verra bien  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

Avant toute chose je suis un grand fan des e* (c'est juste que le 17 en CVS y'a des périodes où c'est pas vivable)

Maintenat pour KDE, je suis pas vraiment d'accord avec toi Kwen, le truc c'est que comme il est relativement complet, hormis Oppen-Office, y'a presque rien de spécial à lancer. Les libs sont souvent en RAM et ça donne un sentiment de grande réactivité à l'ouverture des applications. (même sans prelink).

Franchement jusqu'au 3.4 j'étais assez du genre à cracher sur KDE mais depuis j'ai du mal.

Tien d'ailleurs y'a un truc que j'aime bien dans konqueror c'est la possibilité quand on ouvre un programme en C, genre parcequ'on utilise cette page : http://docs.cs.up.ac.za/programming/asm/derick_tut/syscalls.html , y'a des p'tits enrouleurs/derouleurs de fonctions et commentaires sur le côté, c'est pas mal pour appréhender la structure du programme je trouve... bref tout ça pour dire que je me demande si c'est vraiment propre à Konqueror ou si c'est une autre appli qui s'ouvre à l'intérieur.

----------

## _droop_

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Sous fvwm (512 Mo de ram, P4 2.4Ghz) j'arrive a tout ralentir avec l'utilsation que je fais de mon pc (pas mal de choses ouvertes, et pas des ptites)
> 
> alors si j'étais sous kde j'imagine même pas.

 

Bonjour,

En fait sous kde, ca changerait surement pas grand chose... Kde n'est pas un gouffre de puissance (bon il consomme quand même pas mal de ram, mais une fois que certains effets sont désactivés, la consommation cpu n'est pas très élevée...).

Bon sinon, c'est pas le premier troll de linus, il a dit des choses du même genre à propos de rajouter de quoi programmer certains modules de linux en c++ (mais j ai pas encore retrouvé...).

Bonne journée.

PS : puis c'est pas vraiment un troll : gnome c'est pas bien, kde c'est bien !   :Laughing: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Sous fvwm (512 Mo de ram, P4 2.4Ghz) j'arrive a tout ralentir avec l'utilsation que je fais de mon pc (pas mal de choses ouvertes, et pas des ptites)
> 
> alors si j'étais sous kde j'imagine même pas.

 

Ca c'est digne d'une légende urbaine  :Smile:  Ok, ya des styles KDE (comme baghira) avec des effets beaux mais pas franchement optimisés (effets d'ombres et tranparences alors que d'autres styles s'en sortent très bien pour les mêmes "features"), mais même alors, avec une carte video correcte, ça rentre dans l'ordre (moi, j'ai testé la différence entre radeon et fglrx, c'est plutôt incroyable). Non, j'ai un KDE tout flashy avec les effets à fond, et mon PC se porte très bien, merci pour lui.  :Smile: 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> enfin bon, encore un bon troll qui fera couler de l'encre électronique (comme ici)  

 

Wéééééééé, du troll de noyel, c'est le plus gras  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Maintenat pour KDE, je suis pas vraiment d'accord avec toi Kwen, le truc c'est que comme il est relativement complet, hormis Oppen-Office, y'a presque rien de spécial à lancer. Les libs sont souvent en RAM et ça donne un sentiment de grande réactivité à l'ouverture des applications. (même sans prelink).
> 
> Franchement jusqu'au 3.4 j'étais assez du genre à cracher sur KDE mais depuis j'ai du mal.

 

t'as réussis à me convaincre pour XFS soit  :Wink:  ,  mais pour kde justement : il faut de la ram. c'est obligé. Et moi je préfère garder ma ram pour mes applis de travail (...bzflag, warsow,  :Laughing: )

nan en fait ça vient aussi du "look". les trucs à la ouin-ouin-like c'est fini pour moi. je trouve ça désuet. j'aime les bureaux sans rien dessus (tout le contraire de mon bureau physique...)

Bref, c'est aussi une histoire de gout quoi.

----------

## blasserre

 *beaucoup de monde wrote:*   

> Kde n'est pas un gouffre de puissance (bon il consomme quand même pas mal de ram, mais une fois que certains effets sont désactivés, la consommation cpu n'est pas très élevée...).

 

pas mal de RAM c'est clair...  je me suis retrouvé hier avec RAM et Swap pleins (2Go tout de même) sans doute grace à une fuite mémoire de konqueror (quasi 1.9Go à lui tout seul)

j'ai ainsi fait la connaisance de oom-killer

oui je sais -> []

mais bon c'est un troll quand même

----------

## Trevoke

J'utilise KDE parce que c'est, pour moi, une interface simple et vivable.

Qu'on ne se leurre pas, cependant, des que e17 devient stable, j'y suis.

----------

## marvin rouge

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Wéééééééé, du troll de noyel, c'est le plus gras 

 ouaiis, un bon gros troll de nowel, qui a fait pas mal de post dans la section Off The Wall ...

En fait, avec KDE, avant d'avoir une interface avec des interactions potables (raccourcis ... etc) y'a pas mal de boulot de configuration, pour changer les trucs par défaut. Après, ça devient utilisable.

+

EDIT : CLICK !

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> J'utilise KDE parce que c'est, pour moi, une interface simple et vivable.
> 
> Qu'on ne se leurre pas, cependant, des que e17 devient stable, j'y suis.

 

Tout pareil, sinon kwen si tu veux radiner sur la RAM et avoir un wm ultra-réactif (et déjà stable) ça s'appele e16.

----------

## geekounet

Ca commencait à me manquer les trolls, en voilà un bien gros qui revient ! Un bô cadeau de Noël !  :Very Happy: 

Perso, j'ai pas vraiment de préférence. J'aime bien KDE depuis la version 3.4 (c plus bô qu'avant) et Gnome depuis la 2.8 (c plus complet qu'avant). J'ai installé les 2 pour suivre leur évolutions, et pour le fun quoi : j'aime bien compiler  :Smile:  !

Mais au quotidien, après un bon moment sous Fluxbox, j'utilise maintenant FVWM et je vais tester e17 d'ici peu. J'utilise bien plus d'applications Gnome/Gtk+2 que d'applications KDE/QT (seulement K3b et Opera en fait). Je pencherais donc plus pour Gnome si je devais choisir.

----------

## spider312

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> En fait, avec KDE, avant d'avoir une interface avec des interactions potables (raccourcis ... etc) y'a pas mal de boulot de configuration, pour changer les trucs par défaut. Après, ça devient utilisable.

 Ouais, c'est un peu ce que j'ai à reprocher à KDE en effet, j'ai passé un an dessus à tout le temps tout bidouiller sans jamais avoir un desktop qui me convenait, un samedi j'ai essayé XFCE pour voir, eh bien après le dimanche, je n'ai rien modifié dessus pendant des mois, en bref, KDE, c'est trop "personalisable" pour moi, après , que certains puissent aimer ça, je le conçois très bien  :Wink: 

----------

## _kal_

Perso, je trouve KDE sympa grace a amarok  :Laughing:  C'est vraiment ce qu'il manque a gnome : une appli gtk du style amarok! Mais sinon, j'utilise bien trop de programmes en GTK pour switcher en KDE.

C'est vrai que kde 3.5 est assez reactif du fait que les libs soit chargé en mémoire pour konqueror and co, mais bon, rien de tel qu'un bon vieux gnome   :Very Happy: 

Il faut tout les gouts pour faire un monde, alors peu importe ce qu'utilise Linus, du moment que notre WM fasse ce qu'on lui demande   :Razz: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Perso, je trouve KDE sympa grace a amarok  C'est vraiment ce qu'il manque a gnome : une appli gtk du style amarok! 

 

pouf pouf ... 

amarok c'est pas mal, sauf pour les flac: en fonction de comment et par quel logiciel c'est encodé, amarok peut accepter ou refuser de les lire. Alors, là, je dis sans volonté aucune de nourir le troll, amarok sux0r et mpd rul3z !

pouf pouf pouf ... amarok vs. mpd ...

----------

## S_Oz

Moi j'interpréterai comme cela: Le public visé par le projet Gnome sera satisfait par KDE. 

Sur le principe, je préfére Gnome mais ils ont du mal à avancer...  :Confused:  La discussion avec Linus en est un exemple!

----------

## Adrien

 *S_Oz wrote:*   

> Moi j'interpréterai comme cela: Le public visé par le projet Gnome sera satisfait par KDE. 

 

C'est aussi ce que j'ai compris de l'intervention de Torvalds... En gros, dans ce cas, ni l'un ni l'autre...

Pour moi c'est openbox pour l'instant, ça implique d'ouvrir un terminal toutes les 20 secondes mais bon, je crois pas trop a l'environnement de bureau sous linux qui fonctionne tout seul, de toute façon y'a toujours 10000 trucs à configurer/réparer/réinstaller derrière, alors autant rester dans le desktop roots.

----------

## spider312

Bof, un XFCE c'est pas long à configurer et très fonctionnel, enfin n'ayant jamais testé openbox, je ne peux pas trop me prononcer non plus ... ça ressemble à flux ?

----------

## ghoti

Est-ce qu'on ne se trompe pas de troll ?

Perso, j'ai eu l'impression qu'il ne s'agissait pas du sempiternel "Kde >< Gnome" mais plutôt du fait de savoir s'il était normal que des développeurs dissimulent volontairement des propriétés sous prétexte qu'elles perturbent l'utilisateur...

C'est autrement plus fondamental, à mon avis : cette mentalité me rappelle un autre OS bien (trop) connu.

Et puis, il me semble que si cette histoire est réelle, on donne là un coup de canif dans l'esprit du "libre" (vous savez, celui qui n'est pas comme dans "free beer"  :Wink:  ). 

D'ici qu'on ferme les sources ...

----------

## Petit bonhomme

J'utilise KDE et Fluxbox.

Pour ceux qui trouve que KDE mange trop de ressource, il y a un article sur le GCU-SQUAD qui explique comment faire un "KDE Light", l'article est pour Free-BSD, mais je crois qu'on peut l'utiliser pour Gentoo, http://www.gcu-squad.org/viewtip/206-FreeBSD-Compiler-Kde3-selon-ses-besoins.html.

----------

## letchideslandes

 *Petit bonhomme wrote:*   

> J'utilise KDE et Fluxbox.
> 
> Pour ceux qui trouve que KDE mange trop de ressource, il y a un article sur le GCU-SQUAD qui explique comment faire un "KDE Light", l'article est pour Free-BSD, mais je crois qu'on peut l'utiliser pour Gentoo, http://www.gcu-squad.org/viewtip/206-FreeBSD-Compiler-Kde3-selon-ses-besoins.html.

 

Depuis kde modulaire sous Gentoo, cette méthode est obsolète : on installe maintenant que les paquets que l'on veut.

----------

## nico_calais

je dois faire parti des idiots dont Linus parle. j'utilise gnome   :Very Happy: 

Pour ce que j'en fais, ca me suffit et ca me plait. Ca fait un moment que je l'utilise et personnellement, je ne m'en plaint pas.

----------

## marvin rouge

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Est-ce qu'on ne se trompe pas de troll ?

 Ah, un peu de pondération dans ce monde de brutes.

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Perso, j'ai eu l'impression qu'il ne s'agissait pas du sempiternel "Kde >< Gnome" mais plutôt du fait de savoir s'il était normal que des développeurs dissimulent volontairement des propriétés sous prétexte qu'elles perturbent l'utilisateur...
> 
> C'est autrement plus fondamental, à mon avis : cette mentalité me rappelle un autre OS bien (trop) connu.
> 
> Et puis, il me semble que si cette histoire est réelle, on donne là un coup de canif dans l'esprit du "libre" (vous savez, celui qui n'est pas comme dans "free beer"  ). 

  Je suis même pas sûr que le troll soit là. 

OK, les dev de Gnome ont choisi une autre approche que les dev de KDE, et ça fait des années que la conf de Gnome via gconf c'est une horreur. Ceci dit, j'ai eu l'occasion d'utiliser un Mac (avec le dernier OSX), vous savez, ce système d'exploitation dont tout le monde vante l'ergonomie ? Ben j'ai trouvé ça horrible à utiliser, parce que c'est l'utilisateur qui doit s'adapter à l'environnement, et qu'on peut difficilement faire faire à l'environnement ce dont on a besion. En fait, j'ai l'impression que Gnome essaie de se rapprocher de ce modèle : une interface simple, et simple d'utilisation, mais peu configurable. So be it.

Mais bon, mon propos était de dire que le troll n'était pas là. Le troll est plutôt dans le fait que chaque déclaration/mail/message/geste de L. Torvalds est sur-interprété par la communauté open source.

Rappellez-vous : Linus Torvalds, c'est quelqu'un qui dévelloppe des kernels. Là dessus, on peut lui faire confiance. Mais c'est pas du tout quelqu'un qui développe des interfaces graphiques, ou qui a une expérience reconnue en ergonomie, en interface hommes/machines. Alors, pitiée ! Si L. Torvalds dit "les drivers binaires dans le kernel, ça pue", oui, faisons lui confiance, même si, comme moi, on n'y comprends rien. C'est son boulot, il est connu pour ça.

Par contre, quand il lance une affirmation sur la direction choisie par une équipe de dev, dans un domaine ou il n'a pas (a priori) de compétences reconnues, est-ce qu'on pourrait pas laisser filer, et éviter de troller sur le dernier geste de L. Torvalds ? Et si demain il annonce sur une mailing-list que les céréales le matin c'est mieux quand y'a du chocolat ?

Ca tourne au grand gourou, tout ça, et c'est assez gênant.

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> D'ici qu'on ferme les sources ...

 Il suffit de ne pas effacer /usr/portage/distfiles, et on en a des copies ...

Plus sérieusement, sur ce genre de problématique (ouverture/fermeture) ça serait plutôt à RMS qu'à Torvalds de s'exprimer, non ?

Sur ce, je vais voir si il me reste des céréales avec du chocolat (je préfère sans, mais L. T. viens d'annoncer que c'était mieux avec)

 :Razz: 

----------

## arlequin

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Est-ce qu'on ne se trompe pas de troll ?
> 
> Perso, j'ai eu l'impression qu'il ne s'agissait pas du sempiternel "Kde >< Gnome" mais plutôt du fait de savoir s'il était normal que des développeurs dissimulent volontairement des propriétés sous prétexte qu'elles perturbent l'utilisateur...

 

Ouf, y a au moins qqun qui a lu entre les lignes !

----------

## truc

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> J'utilise bien plus d'applications Gnome/Gtk+2 que d'applications KDE/QT (seulement K3b et Opera en fait). Je pencherais donc plus pour Gnome si je devais choisir.

 

J'me suis toujours demandé à ce sujet si c'était un truc du puriste ou s'il il était réellement mieu/avantageux de n'avoir que du gtk ou que du qt  :Question:  ma phrase n'est pas top au sens propre, mais j'pense qu'on peut comprendre ce que je veux dire, non?  :Wink: 

Alors qui que quoi dont où?

oops, désolé, m'éloignerais-je trop du sujet?

----------

## yoyo

 *truc wrote:*   

> J'me suis toujours demandé à ce sujet si c'était un truc du puriste ou s'il il était réellement mieu/avantageux de n'avoir que du gtk ou que du qt  

 On est un peu loin du sujet en effet (même si la plupart du thread est aussi à côté   :Razz:  ). Perso, le seul intérêt que je vois de n'avoir que du gtk/qt c'est un gain d'espace disque et de temps de compilation. Pour le reste, j'utilise régulièrement des applis gtk et qt car il y a des programmes/fonctionnalités qui n'existe (me conviennent) que sur l'un ou l'autre. Les orientations des devs gtk/qt sont différentes. Il est clair que la première appli qt à être ouverte est très longue à charger puisqu'elle doit charger les libs qt. Par contre, les suivantes s'ouvrent très vites. Avec GTK les applis s'ouvrent relativement vites, sans cet effet de chargement de libs à la première appli ouverte.

Pour le reste, c'est une histoire de goût et d'apparence des fenêtres/boutons etc. (bien qu'il existe des système de "traduction de thèmes" gtk/qt).

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Tien d'ailleurs y'a un truc que j'aime bien dans konqueror c'est la possibilité quand on ouvre un programme en C, genre parcequ'on utilise cette page : http://docs.cs.up.ac.za/programming/asm/derick_tut/syscalls.html , y'a des p'tits enrouleurs/derouleurs de fonctions et commentaires sur le côté, c'est pas mal pour appréhender la structure du programme je trouve... bref tout ça pour dire que je me demande si c'est vraiment propre à Konqueror ou si c'est une autre appli qui s'ouvre à l'intérieur.

 Cette fonction est présente sur l'ensemble des éditeurs qt/kde (kwrite, kate, kedit, kile (très pratique pour LaTeX) etc.) puisqu'ils partagent les mêmes libs.

----------

## S_Oz

 *arlequin wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   Est-ce qu'on ne se trompe pas de troll ?
> 
> Perso, j'ai eu l'impression qu'il ne s'agissait pas du sempiternel "Kde >< Gnome" mais plutôt du fait de savoir s'il était normal que des développeurs dissimulent volontairement des propriétés sous prétexte qu'elles perturbent l'utilisateur... 
> 
> Ouf, y a au moins qqun qui a lu entre les lignes !

 

En fait, c'est "lire les lignes" car c'est quasi-textuellement ce qu'a dit Linus. Je comprends qu'il se soit ennervé à la vue de l'argumentation des personnes du projet Gnome. 

Il ne parle que du coté fonctionnalité pas de l'interface ni la rapidité ni autres choses. 

+1 pour Linus

----------

## anigel

J'appuie simplement la réflexion de marvin rouge, qui résume bien la situation : effectivement, M. Torvalds est quelqu'un de très en vue dans la communauté du libre, et chacun de ses faits et gestes prend des proportions ahurissantes. Je ne l'envie pas : ça doit être très dur de ne pas pouvoir "péter son plomb" de temps à autres...

Sinon sur le fond, je suis d'accord avec lui, et si la façon dont les dévs gnome ont énoncé les choses reflète effectivement leur orientation en matière de développement d'IHM, je les vois bien mal partis... Déjà que leur toolkit commence à accuser un retard certain en matière de performances brutes, si en plus ils brident leur interface....   :Mad: 

----------

## ttgeub

Désolé mais je ne pouvais pas ne pas poster à la suite de anigel et de soz, et donc j'appuie leurs propos meme si je ne les ai pas lu et que moi de toute facon y faudra me brutaliser pour que je change de mon fvwm2

----------

## Enlight

 *S_Oz wrote:*   

>  *arlequin wrote:*    *ghoti wrote:*   Est-ce qu'on ne se trompe pas de troll ?
> 
> Perso, j'ai eu l'impression qu'il ne s'agissait pas du sempiternel "Kde >< Gnome" mais plutôt du fait de savoir s'il était normal que des développeurs dissimulent volontairement des propriétés sous prétexte qu'elles perturbent l'utilisateur... 
> 
> Ouf, y a au moins qqun qui a lu entre les lignes ! 
> ...

 

oui mais non...

 *Linus wrote:*   

> The reason I don't use Gnome: every single other window manager I know of 
> 
> is very powerfully extensible, where you can switch actions to different 
> 
> mouse buttons. Guess which one is not, because it might confuse the poor 
> ...

 

edit : merci yoyo pour la réponse sur konqueror.

----------

## razer

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Déjà que leur toolkit commence à accuser un retard certain en matière de performances brutes, si en plus ils brident leur interface....  

 

+1...

Quand je vois comment certaines interfaces aux widgets particuliers (style grisbi) sont capables de faire ramer mon P4 2.8Ghz, je me dis qu'ils feraient mieux de freiner leur développement et de s'attaquer à l'optimisation du toolkit GTK, car dans ce domaine y a du boulot  :Sad: 

----------

## ercete

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sur ce, je vais voir si il me reste des céréales avec du chocolat (je préfère sans, mais L. T. viens d'annoncer que c'était mieux avec)
> 
> 

 

Pré-chocolaté ou post-chocolaté ?

En même temps le principe a déjà été constaté, les gens se disent anti-conformiste alors qu'il ne font que se conformer à un autre anti-conformiste.

Donc +1 pour marvin.

Par contre personellement, je trouve mac très intuitif, un de mes collocs va s'acheter un mac, il admet que mon KDE est fonctionnel et efficace, mais si j'étais pas là pour configurer linux, il pêterai un plomb !

Il déteste l'informatique, le tweak il s'en fout, et une bonne config pour lui, c'est celle qui marche sans lui poser de questions ou qui marche pas sans lui poser de question non plus.

Il a "besoin" de son ordi et pas l'inverse  :Wink:  d'où son choix de mac.

Si c'est ça que Linus a voulu appeller un idiot, alors mon colloc est idiot, moi je penses simplement que c'est un anti-informatique qui n'a d'autre choix de s'en servir dans le monde d'aujourd'hui.

Donc si c'est bien dans cet esprit là que gnome se tourne (ie: si j'ai bien compris les autres posts) alors je ne leur jette pas la pierre, mais je ne penses pas qu'on puisse dire que GNOME==Mac version Linux, loin de là.

----------

## cylgalad

Je suis d'accord avec Linus, je suis fan de kde depuis la v1 et je n'ai jamais aimé Gnome - rien que le nom... - mais il ferait mieux de fermer sa gueule et de pondre un meilleur noyau, parce que le 2.6, je le trouve moins réactif niveau bureau que le 2.4 malgré toutes les "améliorations" et autres "optimisations". Et puis s'il n'est pas content de gnome, personne ne l'empêche de l'améliorer lui-même après tout  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Je suis d'accord avec Linus, je suis fan de kde depuis la v1 et je n'ai jamais aimé Gnome - rien que le nom... - mais il ferait mieux de fermer sa gueule et de pondre un meilleur noyau, parce que le 2.6, je le trouve moins réactif niveau bureau que le 2.4 malgré toutes les "améliorations" et autres "optimisations". Et puis s'il n'est pas content de gnome, personne ne l'empêche de l'améliorer lui-même après tout 

 

 :Laughing:  les bonnes remarques de cylgalad, elles me manquaient tiens, ça me fait penser à celle de Linux justement   :Wink: 

+1 pour marvin

cylgalad : tu sais en tant que chef de projet de linux, Linux ça fait un poil longtemps qu'il a pu toucher réellement au code. Il donne surtout des directives décisionnelles par rapport au idées qu'on lui soumet. Et y a des sous-chefs. pour la version 2.2 et + la version 2.4 et + et la version 2.6 et +. 

C'est peut-être moins réactif mais il est amusant de voir que les hebergeur sont passé sur 2.2 eu 2.6. Pour beaucoup le 2.4 a étésignificatif de trop gros changement, d'instabilité et de trou de sécurité. Mais c'est vrai je les trouve mous en ce moment, et je te rejoins là dessus. Comme pour le gros bug sur les prescott avec la mtrr. Le patch a été sorti très vite mais n'a toujours pas été inclus dans le noyau! Ce qui fait que les 2.6.12, 2.6.13 et 2.6.14 (je sais pas pour les 2.6.15) sont touchés par ce bug. 

bon je ferme la parenthèse now.

----------

## Starch

 *razer wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   Déjà que leur toolkit commence à accuser un retard certain en matière de performances brutes, si en plus ils brident leur interface....   
> 
> +1...
> 
> Quand je vois comment certaines interfaces aux widgets particuliers (style grisbi) sont capables de faire ramer mon P4 2.8Ghz, je me dis qu'ils feraient mieux de freiner leur développement et de s'attaquer à l'optimisation du toolkit GTK, car dans ce domaine y a du boulot 

 

Bof, soit tu es trop dépensier, soit tu utilises kde qui te bouffe toutes tes ressources...

----------

## Trevoke

Les cereales le matin, c'est mieux quand il y a du chocolat.

----------

## yoyo

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> Par contre personellement, je trouve mac très intuitif, un de mes collocs va s'acheter un mac, il admet que mon KDE est fonctionnel et efficace, mais si j'étais pas là pour configurer linux, il pêterai un plomb !
> 
> Il déteste l'informatique, le tweak il s'en fout, et une bonne config pour lui, c'est celle qui marche sans lui poser de questions ou qui marche pas sans lui poser de question non plus.
> 
> Il a "besoin" de son ordi et pas l'inverse  d'où son choix de mac.
> ...

 Non, ça n'est pas amha ce qu'il a voulu dire. Ce que j'ai compris c'est qu'il a demandé aux dev gnome d'inclure dans les options dimpressions la liste complète des possibilités dune imprimante donnée (je cite le lien du premier post). La réponse de léquipe fut assez frustrante : « Cela pourrait troubler les utilisateurs. ». Et la réponse de Linus a été : si vous prenez les utilisateurs pour des idiots en pensant qu'ils seraient perdus si de nouvelles fonctionalités étaient présentées (dans les boîtes de dialogue d'impression par exemple) et que du coup vous n'intégriez pas toutes les possibilités matérielles mais que vous les choisissiez pour eux alors vos utilisateurs deviendront effectivement des idiots.

Cela ne me semble pas dénué de sens même si le ton est provocateur.

----------

## Trevoke

Je vais vous avouer qu'en fait, un truc qui m'a vachement plu pour KDE c'est l'interface pour l'ajout d'une imprimante. C'est beau. Et ca marche.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Mouai enfin, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de s'éterniser sur la réaction de Linus.

Il avait peut-être rayé son Z3 le matin même et il était en colère et puis la réponse des devs de gnome (un peu coconne à mon goût) a dû le faire chier !!!

En tout cas, moi je j'utilise gnome (light   :Wink:  ) et je ne vais pas changer car Linus était de mauvaise humeur et qu'il s'est défoulé sur gnome, mais merde, c'est un humain tout comme nous même s'il a fait un truc dans sa vie qui déchire sa race !!!! Lui aussi à le droit de dire des conneries des fois (mais des fois, hein Linus, c'est bien compris ???) 

 :Arrow:  [.]

----------

## zdra

Et bien... pas beaucoup d'utilisateurs GNOME ici apparment...

Moi j'utilise GNOME uniquement et je dois dire que j'en suis pleinement satisfait.

1) La GNOME spirite de pas mettre des tonnes d'options inutile dans tout les sens, mais plutot de réfléchir plus longuement sur les usecase. En effet suffi de comparer les menu "démarer" (pour prendre la terminologie windows) il n'y a pas photo, KDE ressemble à rien et GNOME est bien plus claire/facile. C'est pareil pour tout les menu de toutes les applications, ils sont pas saturé de choses inutile.

2) J'utilise presque que des app GTK (pas spécialement GNOME): gaim, firefox, evolution, xchat(-gnome), beep-media-player, totem. Les équivalent QT/KDE ne tiennent pas la route je trouve. Beaucoup de gens utilisent KDE et lancent plein d'app GTK, je trouve que ça casse complement l'homogénité du desktop. Moi je préfere utiliser du 100% GTK ou 100% QT et c'est d'ailleur mieux niveau consomation de RAM.

3) GNOME est beaucoup plus à l'avant plan des nouvelles technologies et respecte beaucoup plus freedesktop.org notament au niveau de l'utilisation de DBUS et HAL (gnome-volume-manager).

Au finale je trouve GNOME plus facile d'utilisation et moins confus voir bordelique. L'énorme succès de ubuntu le confirme.

Tout ceci n'est qu'une opinion personnelle et au final c'est à chacun de se faire son idée. C'est là tout l'avantage du logiciel libre, on laisse le choix à l'utilisateur d'utiliser ce qu'il veut. De toutes facons, contrairement à ce que MS espère, il est illusoire de croire qu'un seul desktop suffi pour tout le monde. Les gens sont différent et ont de besoins différent, donc c'est normal de proposer des environements différent.

----------

## anigel

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Et bien... pas beaucoup d'utilisateurs GNOME ici apparment...

 

Notes, je critique, mais je tourne dessus 80% du temps  :Wink:  (le reste c'est fluxbox).

----------

## razer

 *Starch wrote:*   

>  *razer wrote:*   
> 
> +1...
> 
> Quand je vois comment certaines interfaces aux widgets particuliers (style grisbi) sont capables de faire ramer mon P4 2.8Ghz, je me dis qu'ils feraient mieux de freiner leur développement et de s'attaquer à l'optimisation du toolkit GTK, car dans ce domaine y a du boulot  
> ...

 

Non, j'utilise gnome, et rien derrière...

C'est facile : prend une appli avec pas mal de toolkits, des glists et consors, et tente de redimentionner la fenêtre   :Confused: 

Il est à priori établi qu'une masse de petites optimisations sont possibles, moi je dirais qu'elles sont nécessaires, car sur des petites configs (genre mon portable), çà fait peur tellement çà rame  :Sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

@zdra: J'ai pas mal utilisé gnome, mais sur ce coup là je suis d'accord avec Linus.

----------

## boozo

'alute   :Smile:   J'attrape au vol mais j'ai tout lu...  :Mr. Green: 

Je tiens à préciser d'ores-et-déjà que je ne rentrais pas dans le débat gnome/kde ou gtk/qt (bon çà c'est fait)

Toutefois... une remarque m'a troublé :

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Par contre, quand il lance une affirmation sur la direction choisie par une équipe de dev, dans un domaine ou il n'a pas (a priori) de compétences reconnues, est-ce qu'on pourrait pas laisser filer, et éviter de troller sur le dernier geste de L. Torvalds ? Et si demain il annonce sur une mailing-list que les céréales le matin c'est mieux quand y'a du chocolat ?
> 
> Ca tourne au grand gourou, tout ça, et c'est assez gênant. 

 

J'ai vaguement l'impression de retrouver dans ce propos, avec tout le respect que je te dois, le discours universitaire du collège A.

Bien que pur produit universitaire moi même et très fier de l'être somme toutes, je n'ai jamais pu me résoudre à entendre l'idée sous jacente selon laquelle : "seul ceux faisant autorité sur un sujet auraient le droit de citer"

- spécialiste certes mais grand gourou aussi... sous une autre forme -

vous me direz j'ergote... mais je crois quand même que cette remarque que certains placent sur le compte de la fatigue ou de l'énervement est plus profonde ou plutôt : plus porteuse de sens. La forme est maladroite voire provocatrice mais elle est consciente selon moi.

La place du choix est primordiale. C'est souvent le pourquoi des fork's mis-à-part l'aspect humain bien qu'il lui soit intimement lié. Certains et c'est un exemple, "cherchent" du côté du tout-en-un d'autres optent pour du modulaire, avec leurs avantages et leurs inconvénients qu'il s'agisse de notions techniques ou simplement d'ergonomie.

A chacun sa vérité mais elles peuvent et même doivent coexister.

Pour autant qu'elles soient pertinentes, "critiquer" des orientations reste une excellente méthodologie pour apporter... du nouveau c'est-à-dire susciter le questionnement.

Et c'est peut-être là, la source du grincement de dents.

Il est très probable également que l'intégralité de l'échange qui à eu lieu ne reflète pas stricto sensus le sens des propos qui ont été rapportés. Sur ce point, un lien en référence aurait été judicieux.

Bien qu'il me semble déceler un sentiment de désarroi chez les developpeurs de Gnome en lisant la phrase "Cela pourrait troubler les utilisateurs", je penche plus pour une difficulté de communication entre les deux "univers" plutôt qu'un manque de questionnement de leur part.

La parole est au developpeurs de Gnome vous ne croyez pas ? Non pour se défendre mais pour comprendre leurs orientations.   :Wink: 

----------

## Saigneur

J'ajoute mon grain de sel "générique".

Quand j'ai installé Win95 sur mon ordi, en.. 96 je crois, eh bien c'était un Cyrix P166+ (déjà un P-Rating  :Smile: ) avec 16 Mo de Ram.

Eh bien Windows ne ramait pas un poil ! Bon, il n'y avait pas 50 millions de services etc, mais je trouve qu'en matière de confort d'utilisation, on n'a fait qu'ajouter des machins mais au final on a limite régressé !

(bon ok, xfce, e17 etc, c'est joli tout en étant fluide. Mais ça tournerait pas fluide sur un P166+ / 16Mo !)

----------

## Enlight

 *Boozoo wrote:*   

> Il est très probable également que l'intégralité de l'échange qui à eu lieu ne reflète pas stricto sensus le sens des propos qui ont été rapportés. Sur ce point, un lien en référence aurait été judicieux. 

 

Tu m'obliges à me répéter là   :Wink:  cliques sur ma signature   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Elv13

attender a kde 4, le vent va tourner, kde4life/fluxbox4speed

----------

## Enlight

 *Elv13 wrote:*   

> attender a kde 4, le vent va tourner, kde4life/fluxbox4speed

 

Loin de moi l'idée de surtroller, mais c'est un peu naïf là ce que je mets en gras... fluxbox pour beaucoup de choses, je veux bien, mais pas 4speed.

----------

## Leander256

 *Saigneur wrote:*   

> J'ajoute mon grain de sel "générique".
> 
> Quand j'ai installé Win95 sur mon ordi, en.. 96 je crois, eh bien c'était un Cyrix P166+ (déjà un P-Rating ) avec 16 Mo de Ram.
> 
> Eh bien Windows ne ramait pas un poil ! Bon, il n'y avait pas 50 millions de services etc, mais je trouve qu'en matière de confort d'utilisation, on n'a fait qu'ajouter des machins mais au final on a limite régressé !
> ...

 

Oui mais tu ne peux pas comparer aussi facilement. Win95 est un OS graphique "monolithique", sous Linux tu dois utiliser un serveur X + un WM (ou DM, mais peu importe). Et cette souplesse qui permet entre autres de changer à volonté le gestionnaire de fenêtre et de se connecter par le réseau se paye en ressources. À l'heure actuelle il existe des WM très légers comme fluxbox, et c'est le serveur X qui phagocyte les ressources (d'ailleurs xorg 7.0 étant modulaire, il sera peut-être moins gourmand en ressources). Par exemple à l'instant, pour 512 Mo de RAM :

```
$ ps aux

USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root     27115  1.5 11.0 100720 56868 ?        SL   Dec03 321:31 X :0 -nolisten tcp -br -deferglyphs 16

prog     27122  0.0  0.5   7932  3080 tty1     S    Dec03   3:46 fluxbox
```

Quand au sujet initial, je n'en pense pas grand chose. Il manque le contexte, on n'a même pas le lien vers la news slashdot elle-même, et sur cette news slashdot on n'a aucun lien vers les archives de la mailing-list sur laquelle cela s'est passé (et j'ai la flemme de chercher). Autant dire que c'est vraiment déplorable de la part des deux sites qui se prétendent sérieux et touchent un assez grand public, mais ne sont pas capables de faire correctement leur boulot.

----------

## Adrien

[quote="Enlight"] *Elv13 wrote:*   

> fluxbox pour beaucoup de choses, je veux bien, mais pas 4speed.

 

+1

----------

## bosozoku

On s'éloigne beaucoup du sujet mais c'est vrai que le brève de Rasterman : http://www.rasterman.com/index.php?page=News celle du dimanche 29 mai m'a frotemment déçu à propos des performances de Fluxbox. Ca ne lui enlève en rien que je l'apprécie beaucoup mais faut pas se faire d'illusions en pensant qu'il est très rapide et optimisé.

----------

## coco-loco

Pour ceux que ça interesserait vraiment, et qui comprennent l'anglais, voici la discussion originale:

http://mail.gnome.org/archives/usability/2005-December/thread.html#00022

Les messages intitulés Printing dialog and GNOME sont d'interêt

Les personnes qui suivent un peu les messages de Linus en général ne seront sûrement pas surpris par le ton utilisé. Il n'est pas rare qu'il se manifeste de la sorte. 

Je voudrais, malgré le fait que je ne trouve pas sa façon de s'exprimer vraiment adéquate, souligner que je suis tout à fait d'accord avec ses propos. Priver les utilisateurs de possibilités de configuration est, du moins dans le monde du libre, une castration du système. Dire que les possibilités de configuration rendent les utilisateurs confus est finalement une façon de les prendre pour des idiots. L'excuse que d'inclure toutes les options de configuration n'est pas compatible avec le "look and feel" des applications gnome est au moins douteuse.

Reste à souligner que, s'il n'avait pas cette perséverence et cette persuasion, linux ne serait pas aujourd'hui ce que c'est. Linus aussi peut se tromper comme tout le monde, mais finalement il a pour le plus souvent raison. Avec tout ce qu'il endure depuis des années, j'ai une certaine compréhension qu'il péte un cable de temps en temps et se lâche - il n'y a probablement personne à qui ce n'est jamais arrivé.

----------

## boozo

@ Enlight : oki j'avais pas percuté sur ta première remarque je croyais que tu soulignais juste le fait que tu étais déjà au courant   :Confused: 

/me s'informe

/me dubitatif   :Shocked: 

PS: @ coco-loco : Dans la même veine que moi... tu devrais enlever ton premier paragraphe ; il va encore dire que personne ne l'écoute  :Mr. Green: 

----------

